# Sta-Green Rapid Gypsum



## newells4 (May 28, 2018)

Having issues with road salt and hard soil. I have core aerated, put down lime and Sta-Green Rapid Gypsum. 
First is the gypsum stuff any good for the salt? Second, Should I put down a heavier amount than the 12 lbs per 1K ?
Would Epson Salts be better? Have put down Milo (45 minute car drive with 15 bags and windows down) :crazy: already.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Soil salinity and sodicity are two entirely different issues. If salinity is the issue, you're only making it worse by adding Ca (it's a cation and will increase EC). If sodium (Na) is the problem, gypsum in your fix.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it is best to test your soil to figure out what to add. A lot of members had good results with Waypoint, but there are other options.


----------

